# Next Generation Equipment



## StudioLiorit (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am thinking to buy my next generation camera and Lens.
I am studio photographer of maternity, newborn and family.
You can see my work in my web (not English) and Twitter (English).

I currently have 550D and 18-200 Tamron Lens.

I am starting to see that photos are not sharp enough.

What would you recommend me for next generation equipment?

Thanks a lot for your help!

Liorit


----------



## shefjr (Dec 16, 2013)

You may want to consider grabbing a couple of prime lenses. A 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8. Starting there I think may get you sharper images without buying a new camera. Just something to consider.


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 16, 2013)

I would suggest looking at the focal lengths most often used with the zoom lens you are currently using, then invest in one or more prime lenses or a better quality zoom lens that best suit your needs (budget allowing). For example, I use a 70-300mm for photographing birds, it's slow (5.6) and isn't well suited for my pursuits, 200mm and 300mm are the focal lengths most often used, the logical choices for me would be fast (2.8) 200 & 300mm prime lenses or something in the order of a Sigma 2.8 120 - 300mm.

Be well,

Anthony

p.s. I like you're work.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 16, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2013)

You'll need prosumer grade or professional grade cameras and lenses if you want more sharpness from the gear you use.
And as a business you really should have a back up camera and other gear.

The 18-200 Tamron lens is your biggest problem when it comes to image sharpness. 10x+ zoom range lenses have to many design compromises to be a good choice for a retail photography business

In Canon's lineup that gives you 4 choices for camera bodies:
Canon EOS 7D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch LCD (Body Only)
Canon EOS 6D 20.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only)
Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body)
Canon EOS-1D X 18.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera

For lenses:
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Standard Zoom Lens
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras
Or the slower but less expensive:
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras


A way to spend less you can consider used or refurbished copies of your next camera and lenses.


----------



## Luke345678 (Dec 16, 2013)

Depends what your budget is.


----------



## StudioLiorit (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice.
I would like to get most value for 2-3 K$.

I was thinking about 24-70 mm as I am shooting from 0.5-6 meters as you suggested.
I am not sure what value I would get by replacing the body.
I am shooting only in studio with artificial lighting.

Any recommendations?


----------



## toughsamurai (Dec 17, 2013)

StudioLiorit said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> I would like to get most value for 2-3 K$.
> 
> I was thinking about 24-70 mm as I am shooting from 0.5-6 meters as you suggested.
> ...



Get 6D, its amazing in low light.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2013)

Studios usually have photographic lighting allowing light quality and direction to be controlled, so low light performance is not often high on the list of 'gotta have' features.


----------

